# قوالب البثق



## خذاني الشوق (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اجرو من المهندسين مساعدة في مشروع في قوالب البثق بحث في كل مكان لم اجد شي 

وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


ويعطيكم العافيه


----------

